# Foal born at 315 days.....vibes pls



## Spiderman (22 April 2010)

Having waxed at 292 days and run colostrum then milk since, Rhiannon finally decided she'd had enough of carrying her baby around with her and early Tuesday morning, day 315, she foaled the prettiest filly.
As we were losing colostrum, I'd milked some off and frozen it but would the little madam take the bottle? No way, Jose!    I tried everything but she just wasn't having it at all.  Thankfully she had a good suck reflex and was suckling well from mum but we had to stomach tube the colostrum in.
Then yesterday I had to take the blood samples to Newmarket for her IgG test which came back very low, so last night she had a plasma transfusion.
She certainly looks a bit perkier today but we won't know more until the blood is tested again tomorrow.
Physically she looks ok, a little small maybe and certainly a little on the skinny side but gets up and down on her own and finds the milk bar ok.  She's not too soft on her joints but she has to stay in until after the weekend at least as apparantly the small bones of the knees and hocks harden in the last weeks of gestation so as she was 4 weeks early, she could do irreparable damage if she was to hoon around on a hard paddock atm.
I've only gone and mislaid my camera which is driving me up the wall as she is looking brighter now than in these pics but for now, at a couple of hours old.....

here's Molly....


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 April 2010)

Awwww, She's so cute. Sending all the ((((((((((vibes))))))))))) i can muster and big (((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you. 
Come on Molly you can do it.


----------



## tasel (22 April 2010)

Big Vibes all the way to you...


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2010)

So tiny.  Will be keeping everything crossed for her continued wellbeing.


----------



## special design (22 April 2010)

Bless her she looks adorable, sending lots of good vibes !


----------



## Doris68 (22 April 2010)

What a little sweetie!
Good luck with her and hope that she soon gets stronger.
Sending vibes {{{{}}}}...........


----------



## TheresaW (22 April 2010)

Have been following this on the other forum but didn't realise she had been born.  She is lovely.  Will keep everything crossed for her.


----------



## Cliqmo (22 April 2010)

Genuinely adorable!!


----------



## Tempi (22 April 2010)

Hope everything went well yesterday with her, got my fingers tightly crossed for you.  Mum sends her best wishes too xx


----------



## librauk (22 April 2010)

sending good vibes your way, hoping she continues to thrive (((( HUGS))))


----------



## wizzlewoo (22 April 2010)

So So gorgeous ((((vibes))))


----------



## Clodagh (22 April 2010)

Shes very beautiful, best of luck with her.


----------



## lindsayH (22 April 2010)

I do hope she's ok, she's a particularly lovely looking girl. Cute factor is through the roof! Keeping my fingers crossed x


----------



## KatB (22 April 2010)

Oh she is beautiful. I presume she is one of Spiders? Fingers crossed everything is good with her....


----------



## GinnieRedwings (22 April 2010)

Gorgeous. All my best wishes to you x


----------



## Maesfen (22 April 2010)

Everything crossed that she continues to grow and thrive, she's beautiful - and find that dratted camera will you please!


----------



## not_with_it (22 April 2010)

She is so pretty. Good luck, hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## toffeesmarty (22 April 2010)

She is very, very pretty. What lovely markings - and big ears!
Hope that she contnues to thrive so can enjoy the sun on her pretty back very soon.


----------



## Penniless (22 April 2010)

Congratulations on your foal.  Don't be too worried - one of our mares has foaled on Day 315 twice before (not this year - she decided to wait an additional 4 weeks" - and then had a colt!).

Her fillies which were born at 315 days have gone from strength to strength with no problems whatsoever.  The oldest one (2 year old) is about to make her debut on the racetrack very soon.  

Wishing you well with yours.


----------



## angrovestud (22 April 2010)

Congratulations she a lovey filly well done and sending vibes for her she looks quiet strong like shes going to be in charge! xx


----------



## Holly831 (22 April 2010)

Congratulations on a lovely filly, keep strong Molly and lots of healthy growing <<<<<VIBES>>>>> sent your way xx


----------



## hobo (22 April 2010)

Good luck with molly I,m sure she will be fine. If 320days can be normal you were nearly there sounds like you are doing everything you should.


----------



## Simsar (22 April 2010)

All the best. x


----------



## Faberge (22 April 2010)

How is she doing today?


----------



## Vickijay (22 April 2010)

She is gorgeous. Everythings crossed for you. How is she getting on today?


----------



## ottodyl1 (22 April 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed all ok - she is beautiful.  Keep us posted xx


----------



## Spiderman (22 April 2010)

She is looking pretty good tonight.  I don't want to get too excited but she looks brighter this evening, even having a few mini canter steps round mum.


----------



## CILLA (22 April 2010)

She is lovely i hope she continues to thrive and soon out and about in the spring sun. All the best.


----------



## chris_j (22 April 2010)

sending vibes, she looks darling


----------



## fitzaud2 (22 April 2010)

Molly looks so fab!!!!!!!! hope it all goes well. She's really beautiful. I had a 5 week prem foal years ago, and he turned out to be a right little fecker!!!! They seem to be tough. Best of luck with her, she's gorgeous. I'm a real sucker for coloured's. And i love her name. it's deadly!!!!!!


----------



## Holly831 (23 April 2010)

Just wondering how Molly is today? Have you got any more pics to post?
(((HUGS))) 4 Molly x


----------



## eventrider23 (23 April 2010)

She is a beauty an I am sure will do you proud...plus hope it is an omen....bring on the fillies!!!!


----------



## ColouredFan (23 April 2010)

she is stunning, I have my fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## tikino (23 April 2010)

she is beutiful abd hope she continues to thrive best of luck with her


----------



## koeffee (23 April 2010)

she is lovely, fingers crossed she gets stronger each day.


----------



## Ladylina83 (23 April 2010)

A whole load of vibes ! I hope she will be ok


----------



## firm (23 April 2010)

Hope Molly is doing well. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Spiderman (23 April 2010)

Great news, the bloods have come back with an IgG of 7 as opposed to 1.8 pre plasma transfusion and she was allowed out for a short stretch in the sun this morning.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fdfkQu5GhY


----------



## SSM (23 April 2010)

Stunning stunning stunning!


----------



## Holly831 (23 April 2010)

AAwww just watched your video! Molly may have been early but she has plenty of spirit and looks to be keeping Mum on her toes.

She is truely gorgeous x


----------



## tikino (23 April 2010)

just saw the clip she is looking great and has plenty of go about her she will catch up in no time she is stunning but then so is spider


----------



## mle22 (23 April 2010)

What a sweetheart - so glad she is doing well x


----------



## dingle12 (23 April 2010)

Glad she is doing well is this spiders first foal?


----------



## RuthnMeg (23 April 2010)

arhh Bless her!! Vibes to foalie.
Reminds me of my Meg - she was born at 319 days and looked like a little dog. Now aged 14, she is one of the toughest ponios on the block - and has been since she was diddy!!


----------



## samcrob (23 April 2010)

Lovely video, glad to see she is doing so well. She has lovely markings.


----------



## Toast (23 April 2010)

ah shes fantastic! looks to be doing very well. I absolutely adore your stallion, looks like hes passing his gorgeousness on!!
x


----------



## dozzie (23 April 2010)

She is lovely and mum seems to be doing a grand job although will be worn out by now I should think.

I have never bred a foal so cant really comment more than that (although I know how important the colostrum is) But just wanted to say I am pleased she is doing well.


----------



## Spiderman (23 April 2010)

Thanks all, I can't tell you how relieved I am.

Dingle12, she is the third Spider foal so far.  The other two are strapping colts. I have photos and am just waiting for a few moments to put them on the website.


----------



## rubyrumba (23 April 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous, love her 4 white legs, very beautifully marked. I am in love! Glad she is doing well.


----------



## dingle12 (23 April 2010)

Hurry up get the colts on lol   i keep telling my boss about your lad wanting her to put her mare to him.


----------



## QuobAsti (23 April 2010)

Molly is lovely, a very special little filly indeed and mum is doing a great job with her dinky girly.

Fingers crossed for continued growth and strength for Molly


----------



## Vickijay (24 April 2010)

Just watched the video and she is even more gorgeous than I first thought.

Must come and meet you and spider soon. I shouldnt really as shouldnt even think about Magic being pregnant again but REALLY want to as he and his babies look so lovely


----------



## Spiderman (24 April 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## dany (24 April 2010)

Indeed soooo pretty........ I want I want!!!!


----------



## JaxMath (25 April 2010)

Congratulations!!   All those 'vibes' certainly did the trick!  
She is beautiful....   and I absolutely love her stockings!!!


----------

